# taquillera



## scorpio1984

Ciao a tutti!


Ho bisogno di sapere come si dice "taquillera" in italiano per scriverlo nel mio CV:     "..... nel Festivale Internazionale di Cinema di Sitges '10"


grazie tante!!!


Marta


----------



## atomos

Ciao  
In teoria lo puoi tradurre con "grande successo"


----------



## infinite sadness

Non credo... forse presentatrice.


----------



## kreiner

Antes de que empecemos a disparar cosas al albur, ¿te refieres a taquillera como adjetivo que califica a la película o a la señora que vende en la taquilla?


----------



## infinite sadness

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> Ho bisogno di sapere come si dice "taquillera" in italiano per scriverlo nel mio CV:     "..... nel Festivale Internazionale di Cinema di Sitges '10"
> 
> 
> grazie tante!!!
> 
> 
> Marta


Dovresti spiegare che tipo di lavoro è.
Potrebbe essere receptionist (questa è una parola che sta anche nei dizionari italiani).


----------



## Tomby

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> Ho bisogno di sapere come si dice "taquillera" in italiano per scriverlo nel mio CV: "..... nel Festivale Internazionale di Cinema di Sitges '10"
> 
> 
> grazie tante!!!
> 
> 
> Marta


Credo che sia *bigliettaia* (lavora nel botteghino) o *maschera* (lavora nella platea).


----------



## Neuromante

Tombatossals said:


> Credo che sia *bigliettaia* (lavora nel botteghino) o *maschera* (lavora nella platea).



*Senza dubbio "bigliettaia"* Non c´è altra opzione: "Taquillera" è la signora che vende i biglieti allo sportelo

Tranne che tu volessi scrivere nell tuo CV che sei di "grande succeso"


----------



## Fury1985

Non può essere semplicemente "cassiera" ?


----------



## Neuromante

La "cassiera" es la encargada de cobrar los productos en la caja de las tiendas, se traduce al español como "cajera"


----------



## Massimo_m

Fury1985 said:


> Non può essere semplicemente "cassiera" ?



Si,in italiano si dice comunemente anche "cassiera del cinema". Il prosieguo della frase chiarisce che parliamo di cinema, quindi puoi usare indifferentemente  "bigliettaia" o "cassiera".


----------



## la_rubia

ma "bigliettaia" è bruttissimo da inserire in un cv...secondo me è molto meglio cassiera!


----------



## ursu-lab

Quoto! O qualcosa tipo "addetta all'ingresso spettatori", visto che si tratta di un *festival* del cinema (e non di un semplice cinema) piuttosto importante nel suo settore. 
E poi "addetta a" fa sempre la sua bella figura


----------



## ninux

Ursula, concordo con te!


----------



## ninux

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> 
> Ho bisogno di sapere come si dice "taquillera" in italiano per scriverlo nel mio CV:     "..... nel Festivale Internazionale di Cinema di Sitges '10"
> 
> 
> grazie tante!!!
> 
> 
> Marta



ma, credo che la e in più sia stata una svista... Nel cv sarebbe meglio evitarlo.

Concordo con Ursula, e mi veniva in mente anche *hostess*


----------



## Massimo_m

ninux said:


> ma, credo che la e in più sia stata una svista... Nel cv sarebbe meglio evitarlo.
> 
> Concordo con Ursula, e mi veniva in mente anche *hostess*



Non credo che "taquillera" possa tradursi in italiano con hostess; e devo dire che anche "addetta all'ingresso spettatori" fa certo la sua bella figura, ma non corrisponde al testo di partenza. Un buon vecchio "cassiera", semplice e senza tanti arzigogoli, tutto sommato mi sembra la soluzione più calzante.
Naturalmente, io sto rispondendo a una domanda formulata nel modo seguente: come tradurreste "taquillera"? Se invece la questione è come redigere nel modo più efficace il curriculum, allora certamente le soluzioni "hostess" o "addetta a ..." sono molto più adatte


----------

